# What I got in a soap swap-look at other peoples packaging!



## newbie (May 12, 2011)

I participated in BB's spring soap swap and I thought I'd show what I got. It's fun to see what other people are conjuring up, and how they package, and fun to receive a box of complete surprises! I don't sell my soap and am not a professional soaper, but they encouraged hobby soap makers to participate, so I threw my hat in the ring and sorry to all those pro's who got my non-pro soap. I have ogled Otions soap a number of times because of the swirls and was lucky enough to get one of them in my box, so I took a photo of that one by itself, not to impune anyone else's work, but those swirls are some serious business. I intend to study that bar pretty intensely.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbie (May 12, 2011)

I forgot the last photo of two of the soaps.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Soaplady22 (May 12, 2011)

That blue swirl, second from the bottom, is impressive!! How fun!!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 12, 2011)

Holly Molly!! I have to agree - those blue stripes/swirls are AWESOME!!!


----------



## ewenique (May 12, 2011)

What fun!  Thanks for sharing - now enjoy all those wonderful soaps!


----------



## Araseth (May 12, 2011)

Those swirls are amazing  That must be so fun, lots of soap to try out and that brownie one looks like a brownie, awesome  :shock:


----------



## Fullamoon (May 12, 2011)

Are you SURE that's not a brownie?!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cinta (May 12, 2011)

Wow...they really are some serious swirls! They all look amazing! :0


----------



## newbie (May 12, 2011)

I know! That brownie looks exactly like a brownie and smells like one too!!

The ones that I can slip out of their wrappers will get a photo shoot tonight and I'll show what they look like,too. It seems like a lot of people are interested in packaging as well, so I started out with that. I'll wait for that before I wash with them, but here I am, reluctant to use them because they're all really pretty, each in their own way. I admit that I am going to dissect the Otions bar- not too badly, but I'm going to cut a bit off in each direction so I might get a better idea how she does it, since I'm not going to Miami for the advanced CP swirl talk she's giving. Sigh.


----------



## newbie (May 12, 2011)

WEll, I got everything out but one, but it didn't seem fair to not show that one so I ripped it open. I'm using the forum option, but the pictures are still really big, but I don't mind. It lets everyone see the details.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## panzerakc (May 13, 2011)

I agree with the other posters - the blue swirls are stunning!

(Note to self - some day I *will* be able to do that!)

Anita


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for showing the photos of the labels ... they are amazing!

The soaps look fabulous!  Plus as others have written ... those swirls are outstanding!

Enjoy your swap soaps!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 13, 2011)

HOw pretty!  It is really fun seeing all the cool packaging!


----------



## MsDee (May 13, 2011)

WOW!! I reallly enjoyed looking at those pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MizzBee (May 16, 2011)

They all looked great, love looking at the different variations!


----------



## llineb (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...what great ideas!


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

That's quite a collection of creative packaging and labeling. Very nice!


----------



## tomara (May 20, 2011)

It's so nice seeing everyone's styles of soap and their packaging..Just beautiful.


----------



## newbie (May 22, 2011)

It was fun to see what people are doing and there was such a variety of packaging. Good to get the creative juices flowing!


----------



## anya (Jul 6, 2011)

*Wbat I got in a swap shop-look at other people's packaging*

Wow. Now those are soaps to aspire to. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

